# Just Updated my Website!!!



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Spent the weekend updating my website and finally finished today (last major update was two years ago!). (How boring! But the weather was boring so it wasn't that bad).

It is mainly about Photography but there are several small Photojournal Projects on my aquarium setups, macro photography, macro movies of my tank inhabitants! Look under Projects.

Please take a look and any comments welcome!!

Thanks for visiting!

http://www.theteh.com


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

What an awesome site you have created. I noticed you didnt include a link to APC or did I just over look that?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

pretty good looking site... good job


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for your comments and time to visit my website! Ops, indeed, the link to APC is missing, will add that soon. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice site, loved looking at the pictures section, especially the places in which I've visited. Brings back memories............also liked the section with the various movies, always interesting.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You take some awesome photos, amazing!


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

You've got some amazing pics on there!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

What I really would like to do is underwater photography. Now to most people it means the coral reefs.. but I would be more interested in freshwater ponds, river, lakes etc rather than the sea. We get to see many marine underwater photos but rarely a freshwater ones, why? Less colourful?


----------

